# A Big Thanks to Nice Gentleman Who Hit my Boat at Mosquito Lake and Took Off



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

I really enjoy this site and never post negative things on here, but I can't help myself this time. A month ago I bought a new boat. I was at Mosquito Lake today with my wife and kids. I was getting ready to leave and had pulled my boat into the ramp. The marina was pretty busy due to the bass tournament so I tied up the boat in both the front and back and had my wife stay there as I went to get my truck. As I was going to get my truck I admired the nice new Lund that was right next to me at the ramp getting ready to pull out. Well, as I was getting my truck, the "very considerate gentleman" in the new Lund apparently was having trouble maneuvering his boat and slammed into the side of my boat, which resulted in a huge dent, a nice long scratch down the side of the boat, as well as ripping off a nice section of my decal. This happened while my wife was standing there with my boat. Now I understand accidents happen and that is fine, but this guy knew he hit my boat. As my wife tried to say something the guy just jumped in his truck and flew out of the ramp and rushed out of the park before I was able to get to the ramp. He didn't even bother tying down his boat. So with any luck this nice gentleman is a member on this site and will see this post. If not hopefully I can cross paths with him at some point because I fish that lake quite often. I have a pretty good memory and will vividly remember his nice new white and silver 1875 Lund, along with the white truck with PA plates. I'm also pretty good with faces. I don't like conflict, but now I get the liberty of paying for his ignorance because he wasn't man enough to wait for me and address what happened. Thanks again Mr. Considerate Gentleman!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope Karma bites him in the ass...And hope he damaged his boat more than yours.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

He probably will avoid that area for awhile. I live about 3 miles from the ramp, I will check the parking lot when I am in the area. Any other details on the truck or trailer. You may want to check at the park office, they may have cameras in that area. Sorry for your misfortune. John


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Were you tied off in the ramp??


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

That's crazy!!! I wonder if it was someone that just bought a boat due to the pandemic!!!?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

That really stinks and no excuse for that I had someone hit my trailer in the parking lot and never left anything either I hope you can find this guy


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you take ur boat to a public area expect to pay your own damages. If you made it to the ramp he prob would of stiffed u anyway.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear that funkyfisher. Regardless of who's at fault who pays damages guy should have manned up and talk to you

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CharlieKelly said:


> Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.


Did you have a truck with PA plates?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

CharlieKelly said:


> Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.


This is why some people shouldn’t be allowed to own boats.


----------



## sebringwhiskers (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry......... i get out and wife takes it back out then picks me up and i trailor it.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.


right ....just let it drift away so he can't retrieve it.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

CharlieKelly said:


> Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.


How you been sunny. I see you're back on ogf. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd try and call Pennsylvania state patrol and explain the situation or Pennsylvania watercraft. Perhaps they can cross reference or some crap a white truck owner and that white lund in their databases. I know how that sounds extremely optimal and unlikely that it will happen and is just from a CSI episode. But you never know. It's pretty shitty. You wouldn't crash into a parked car just cuz they parked it in the fire lane in front of the walmart entrance.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Put the word out to enough people and eventually someone will get his info


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

CharlieKelly said:


> Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.


I agree, boats should never be tied up in a trailering lane.
I almost took the anchor system off of my boat trying to maneuver around a boat that was tied up inside a dock lane as I was trying to get my boat on my trailer. After 2 attempts I informed the lady holding the boat that she had to move the boat. When she said she didn't know how then I told her she should be there. 
So many people with boats have no clue how a launch ramp works.
It's a shame that the OP had damage to his boat. The guy who did it should have at a minimum offered an apology but there is never an excuse to park a boat in a busy launch ramp. 
Simply put a boat shouldn't be in a launch area unless your trailer is in the water.


----------



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The boat didn’t sustain any significant damage but that’s not the point. My wife said he didn’t even stop to see how bad it was, he just yelled to his wife driving the truck to go. What happened if he would have severely damaged it and took off like that. I’m pretty laid back and would have had much more respect if he would of at least addressed it with me. As far as tying off in a trailering lane, I usually have a friend that can drive the boat so I don’t have to worry about that. However, my wife doesn’t do the trailer thing and is not comfortable driving the boat especially when my 2 young kids are there. I’ll often times tie off on the courtesy docks but that whole area was packed with the bass boats today due to the tournament. Well just like many things everything is a learning experience and I’m just happy it wasn’t worse.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

So if I’m by myself and I pull up to the launch, tie off and walk to get my truck/trailer, I’m in the wrong because I’m tied off with the boat unattended?


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> I agree, boats should never be tied up in a trailering lane.
> I almost took the anchor system off of my boat trying to maneuver around a boat that was tied up inside a dock lane as I was trying to get my boat on my trailer. After 2 attempts I informed the lady holding the boat that she had to move the boat. When she said she didn't know how then I told her she should be there.
> So many people with boats have no clue how a launch ramp works.
> It's a shame that the OP had damage to his boat. The guy who did it should have at a minimum offered an apology but there is never an excuse to park a boat in a busy launch ramp.
> Simply put a boat shouldn't be in a launch area unless your trailer is in the water.


you still don't hit and run ,ever

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

mosquitopat said:


> right ....just let it drift away so he can't retrieve it.


God forbid he would tie it off on the courtesy dock, rather than the trailering lane.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

juggerman said:


> you still don't hit and run ,ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I don't think I condoned that.



allwayzfishin said:


> So if I’m by myself and I pull up to the launch, tie off and walk to get my truck/trailer, I’m in the wrong because I’m tied off with the boat unattended?


You should tie your boat off on a courtesy dock away from the ramp or tie the boat off to the outside of the dock and not block the launch. I fish solo quite often and never put my boat in the launch lane until my trailer is in the water. No one should.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

mosquitopat said:


> right ....just let it drift away so he can't retrieve it.


Tie it up to the outside of the dock away from the launch...it's not a difficult concept to understand you're blocking the launch.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> I don't think I condoned that.
> 
> 
> 
> You should tie your boat off on a courtesy dock away from the ramp or tie the boat off to the outside of the dock and not block the launch. I fish solo quite often and never put my boat in the launch lane until my trailer is in the water. No one should.


I think he gets it,but like he said ,they was having a bass tournament and we know how jammed and conjested parking lots and ramp areas can get.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Guess I’ve been doing it wrong for the last 20 yrs? Glad nothing has ever happened to me or my rig. Thanks for giving me the heads up tho


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have tied up to something onshore. Having a bunch of idiot's crowd the boat ramps, is not something I like, especially kayakers, some of these A..holes do this on purpose. Now there are a lot of people who actually fish from a kayak, that I don't mind. Last year I harrassed by a couple of kayakers, kept going to where I was casting, when I spot locked, they just circled around us. Laughing and splashing. I videoed the whole ordeal, and called the law. I had photos of their yaks,faces ,and vehicle's. I was,to say the least surprised, that a Sheriff's deputy was talking with them, when I tied up,and went over to give my information to the deputy. They were denying the whole thing 
And calling me the trouble maker.
Well... video and photos don't lie. The deputy wasn't very nice to them at all, he gave citations to everyone of them. And informed the DNR, about further charges. Man did I get some nasty looks. Apparently this was their form of fun. They had been doing this for some time. Two weeks later I gave a deposition and was informed that their yaks, were confiscated. I had seen them a few times before the incident.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I'll admit that I normally tie boat off at trailering dock and get trailer. Fish solo or with people not capable me to operate boat or trailer. Maybe bad etiquette don't know. What I do know is the goal is to do the whole process very quickly. Quick happens with rhythm and routine. Boat in, tie off, quickly walk to vehicle, boat on trailer. I tried the courtesy docks and too inconsistent. Blocked by other boats, jet skis, boats waiting on their taxi and trailer to get there. And then what also is nice when you're at the courtesy dock, get your trailer and have to wait for three or four people that jump you in the proper etiquette line. The whole time my boat is blocking the courtesy dock. I don't know if there is a good answer. Which is why I ended up doing what I thought was the quickest and get out of everyone's way.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok a nerve has been struck . This is off of BoatUS and it says what many here have said . 
**Tie up either outside of the dock or at the end of the dock so other boats can launch, or circle a short distance away while you wait for the trailer to be backed into position. Don't park your boat at the bottom of the ramp while you wait for the trailer if others are waiting to use the ramp.

My question is if I am ALONE and do as stated above on a busy day, get my trailer to the launch, how do I maneuver my boat around the one or maybe two that are now tied up in front of me, or should they circle around until I’m loaded? I’m with allwayzfishin here and evidently been doing it wrong for a long time, but have lived to talk about it . I’ve always thought first come first serve when loading up and that’s what I have always witnessed. You ust don’t block designated launch lane. I must be missing something here. I fish Erie and Pymatuning and never had an issue when there’s pressure loading. I’m sure this isn’t first time this issue has been addressed. Maybe there should be just a plain “boating educational “ forum. I look forward to answers. Thanks and stay safe


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If you aren't supposed to tie off on the docks, why do the docks have cleats on them?
And relying on the courtesy dock works great....until the courtesy dock gets full.
Some of the posts here are absurd.
You are allowed to fish solo.....and how, exactly, is your boat supposed to just sit there until you get back?
Everyone has an equal right to a PUBLIC ramp.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

GRW said:


> Ok a nerve has been struck . This is off of BoatUS and it says what many here have said .
> **Tie up either outside of the dock or at the end of the dock so other boats can launch, or circle a short distance away while you wait for the trailer to be backed into position.


And if the boat in front of you is tied up to the end of the dock, where are you supposed to go?

Granted, all ramps are different, to a degree............


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I’ve been saying for awhile its a shame Mosquioto only has one good launching area the other 2 are not that great. I launched at the ramp on the East side across from state park the other day and its very shallow needs dredged out. They really need to fix the causeway ramp to at least 3 or 4 lanes and make the one I launched out of 2 good lanes that lake had gotten so popular they need to make it better for people


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Shame someone hit your boat. I appreciate experienced people who load and unload fast.

Sometimes we gotta wait a little,only so many lakes,so many ramps and a growing population. 

So, how was the fishing at squito?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This sounds like everybody is in a hurry. If you have to leave the lake early and you see the lot filling up as you’re putting your boat in, expect for the ramp to be crowded when it gets too hot to stay on the lake comfortably. I’ve been fishing alone all season with no ramp problem. One day at Mosquito I simply beached my boat outside of the ramp to go get my trailer and get in line. Got to the ramp, backed in, and got my boat on the trailer. Took less than five minutes. Didn’t rush myself either. Planned ahead to do it this way. Hope this helps some new boaters that don’t have a partner that can back their trailer in for them.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

crappiedude said:


> I agree, boats should never be tied up in a trailering lane.
> I almost took the anchor system off of my boat trying to maneuver around a boat that was tied up inside a dock lane as I was trying to get my boat on my trailer. After 2 attempts I informed the lady holding the boat that she had to move the boat. When she said she didn't know how then I told her she should be there.
> So many people with boats have no clue how a launch ramp works.
> It's a shame that the OP had damage to his boat. The guy who did it should have at a minimum offered an apology but there is never an excuse to park a boat in a busy launch ramp.
> Simply put a boat shouldn't be in a launch area unless your trailer is in the water.


I'm guessing you never fish alone??? I do often , and HAVE to tie off while I get my truck , I'm in and out fast but ramps ate mostly public ........and most lakes I go to do NOT have a courtesy dock , so not much Choice when solo.....


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Uglystix said:


> View attachment 367353


If this is the only ramp at your lake, of course you must tie up in the lane. My home lake does not have a ramp with this configuration. Otherwise, drive 20 minutes around to another ramp. Seriously. Unless it is winter and there is little to no chance of obstructing others.



allwayzfishin said:


> Guess I’ve been doing it wrong for the last 20 yrs? Glad nothing has ever happened to me or my rig. Thanks for giving me the heads up tho


Sorry but, apparently, yes, you have. You've been lucky because 99.9% of other boaters are not both incapable of driving their boats while at the same time being deviant enough to flee an accident scene.



One guy and a boat said:


> Maybe bad etiquette don't know.


Now you know. It is.



One guy and a boat said:


> I tried the courtesy docks and too inconsistent.


So, what you're saying is if they can be rude so can you.



One guy and a boat said:


> have to wait for three or four people that jump you in the proper etiquette line.


What are you talking about? Jump you in line? In the parking lot? If they drive around you in line in the parking lot, then yes, that is wrong. The only time this ever happens, however, is when THEY TIE UP IN THE LANE. In that case, I hope they go around me and everyone else so they can free up the lane, even if they don't deserve it. I once waited in line on a holiday weekend for 45 minutes because 3 of the 4 lanes at the ramp I was using were blocked by boats in the lane waiting to take out, and the empty trailers were 20th in line. But if they are in front of you in line in the parking lot, they have every right to use any lane that becomes available. This applies whether they are putting in or taking out. If they are putting in, the only way they'd be rude is if THEY TIE UP IN THE LANE after they put in. If they are taking out, well, they were in front of you and deserve to go first, UNLESS THEY TIED UP IN A LANE to get in front of you while you waited for a courtesy spot to open (was this what you meant? Yea, that is BS). They have not been rude if they got in line in the parking lot before you otherwise. Personally, if I am fishing by myself or with someone who can't drive the boat OR the truck, I consign myself to the fact that I simply must wait for a courtesy spot to open before I can tie up my boat and go get my truck to take out. It is true that, if there are very few courtesy spots, the situation might occur while putting IN where there are no open courtesy spots to motor around to tie up your boat before parking your empty trailer. I have found this to be a very infrequent occurrence, however. Never happens in the early morning before the pleasure boaters get out, unless a few guys are in the crapper. That is the only case where I don't feel bad about tying up in the lane. I never tie up in the lane when I am taking out. I can wait, though you can probably tell by the length of this post that a nerve has indeed been struck in me also and I ain't happy while I'm waiting.



GRW said:


> if I am ALONE and do as stated above on a busy day, get my trailer to the launch, how do I maneuver my boat around the one or maybe two that are now tied up in front of me, or should they circle around until I’m loaded?


If you are talking about them also taking out, they should circle their boat around until you vacate the courtesy spot. If they tie up in an "open" lane, they will be guilty of an etiquette infraction. Someone who wants to put in cannot do so because they are there, and that lane is now unavailable for you to take out, as well. The person tied up in the lane would then have to go around you in the parking lot, which is often difficult. An exception might be wintertime when it just doesn't matter.
If it is at all busy, nobody will ever be at risk of being called rude if nobody ties up in the lane.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Common sense goes a long way here, but more often than not you are "that guy" if you tie off in the trailering lane. 

The line forms with the trucks on the ramp, and when docked boats jam that up it really jams the flow.

And I hope you found the guy that hit you, that's obviously a legal issue that is far more significant than an ettiquette transgression.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Uglystix said:


> View attachment 367353


Westbranch might be the worst ramp. No courtesy docks, no good spot to beach your boat. This ramp would be the exception.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Who cares where the boat was tied? So, many people post and always think they are right. Where the boat was tied has nothing to with a hit and run and we don’t need lectured by know it alls. Amazing, anymore, how someone posts and you have all these know it alls, saying you did this or that, which was not the point of the OP. Give me a break!

The point was the guy hit and ran. You never, ever do that to anyone! Does not matter where the boat was tied. It is the principal and the indecency of the low life that would even hit and run. Stop the lecturing and be on the look out for this loser!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> View attachment 367353


Referring to post #25.
He said he launched at Mosquito, there are courtesy docks there. This looks like the east ramp at West Branch, no courtesy docks there. John


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

DBV said:


> Who cares where the boat was tied? So, many people post and always think they are right. Where the boat was tied has nothing to with a hit and run and we don’t need lectured by know it alls. Amazing, anymore, how someone posts and you have all these know it alls, saying you did this or that, which was not the point of the OP. Give me a break!
> 
> The point was the guy hit and ran. You never, ever do that to anyone! Does not matter where the boat was tied. It is the principal and the indecency of the low life that would even hit and run. Stop the lecturing and be on the look out for this loser!


Ok, Karen.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

CharlieKelly said:


> Ok, Karen.


Starting to think CharlieKelly has a 1875 Lund and a white truck with PA plates...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> And if the boat in front of you is tied up to the end of the dock, where are you supposed to go?
> 
> Granted, all ramps are different, to a degree............


How are they different?...lol...they all have the same concept...and they're all ramps with docks...you pull in to the outside of the dock and go get your vehicle...if theres no room?..then you wait...even when unloading my boat by myself I'll take the boat around to the outside of the dock, tie off then park the truck...it's called boating etiquette...
Like said earlier...it's not a problem if you aren't in a hurry...and if you're in a hurry, make plans to have some time before coming to the dock.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DBV said:


> Who cares where the boat was tied? So, many people post and always think they are right. Where the boat was tied has nothing to with a hit and run and we don’t need lectured by know it alls. Amazing, anymore, how someone posts and you have all these know it alls, saying you did this or that, which was not the point of the OP. Give me a break!
> 
> The point was the guy hit and ran. You never, ever do that to anyone! Does not matter where the boat was tied. It is the principal and the indecency of the low life that would even hit and run. Stop the lecturing and be on the look out for this loser!


Who cares where the boat was tied?...lol...I bet the guy that got his boat damaged cares.
It's principles and decency to know boating etiquette and to abide by it...whether you're in a hurry or not.
We see who the 'know it all' is.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

luredaddy said:


> Referring to post #25.
> He said he launched at Mosquito, there are courtesy docks there. This looks like the east ramp at West Branch, no courtesy docks there. John


In this case you would tie off clear out at the end of the dock...preferrably on the outside of the docks and not in between the docks...if theres not a spot there, then wait...it's really an easy concept.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If a bass tourney is coming or going do not attempt to use the ramp if you have people that cannot help you load or unload. I've been fishing inland when a bass tourney was going on I will ask a bass guy what time it's over and stay clear of the ramp, bass anglers are pretty good about launching and loading but it's still congestion. Being alone and dealing with loading and unloading does take extra time do it doing off-peak hours


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

CharlieKelly said:


> God forbid he would tie it off on the courtesy dock, rather than the trailering lane.


 he shouldn't have to ....it only takes a few minutes to bring your trailer to the ramp. Most docks are long enough to tie up towards the end of the dock.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

wave warrior said:


> I'm guessing you never fish alone??? I do often , and HAVE to tie off while I get my truck , I'm in and out fast but ramps ate mostly public ........and most lakes I go to do NOT have a courtesy dock , so not much Choice when solo.....


thank you WW ....couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

On normal days, there are many feet of courtesy dock at the main ramps at Mosquito. Weekends this summer on all the major lakes, have become "zoo like". I learned many years ago, Saturdays,Sundays and Holidays can be major headaches. John


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

bbsoup said:


> Now you know. It is.
> 
> So, what you're saying is if they can be rude so can you.
> 
> What are you talking about? Jump you in line? In the parking lot? If they drive around you in line in the parking lot, then yes, that is wrong. The only time this ever happens, however, is when THEY TIE UP IN THE LANE. In that case, I hope they go around me and everyone else so they can free up the lane, even if they don't deserve it. I once waited in line on a holiday weekend for 45 minutes because 3 of the 4 lanes at the ramp I was using were blocked by boats in the lane waiting to take out, and the empty trailers were 20th in line. But if they are in front of you in line in the parking lot, they have every right to use any lane that becomes available. This applies whether they are putting in or taking out. If they are putting in, the only way they'd be rude is if THEY TIE UP IN THE LANE after they put in. If they are taking out, well, they were in front of you and deserve to go first, UNLESS THEY TIED UP IN A LANE to get in front of you while you waited for a courtesy spot to open (was this what you meant? Yea, that is BS). They have not been rude if they got in line in the parking lot before you otherwise. Personally, if I am fishing by myself or with someone who can't drive the boat OR the truck, I consign myself to the fact that I simply must wait for a courtesy spot to open before I can tie up my boat and go get my truck to take out. It is true that, if there are very few courtesy spots, the situation might occur while putting IN where there are no open courtesy spots to motor around to tie up your boat before parking your empty trailer. I have found this to be a very infrequent occurrence, however. Never happens in the early morning before the pleasure boaters get out, unless a few guys are in the crapper. That is the only case where I don't feel bad about tying up in the lane. I never tie up in the lane when I am taking out. I can wait, though you can probably tell by the length of this post that a nerve has indeed been struck in me also and I ain't happy while I'm waiting.


Thanks for the input. I'll keep that in mind for future launches. Sorry my post struck a nerve with you. In a perfect world I understand your concern and dock etiquette, my experience is that the majority don't use it. Which is how I arrived at how I do it. What I didn't put in my earlier post is that as I am approaching docks I am scanning all boats, docks, rigging lane, trailers and wait for my turn. If I'm not sure they go first. I also time myself and try to keep my time under two minutes. If that means I jog to my vehicle so be it. I launch often at mosquito and courtesy dock space off rt88 is 2-4 boats depending on size. All it takes is a pontoon where people went to get a bite to eat and a few waiting on there taxi to get there. Happens often. And yes I've tied off at courtesy and while getting trailer had boats that were behind me motor right in trailer lane. Numerous times. And I wait patiently, because I don't want to be that rude guy. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

And when you're at a facility that does NOT have a courtesy ramp.......

And when the facility does not have a courtesy ramp AND there is a boat or two in front of you at the end of the dock.......

......do you still opine that it's wrong to tie down on a ramp?


CharlieKelly said:


> Westbranch might be the worst ramp. No courtesy docks, no good spot to beach your boat. This ramp would be the exception.


Most ramps that I use do NOT have a courtesy dock. This is Northeast Ohio and Lake Erie that we're talking about, after all.

And sorry....I'm NOT beaching my boat and possibly scratching my hull to minimize your wait time.

There are a record number of people on the water this year. Boat sales have been through the roof. Many people are new at this.

If you have to wait longer than you like, especially on a weekend, too d*mn bad. We all do.

BTW: how you tie a boat down typically does NOT effect the wait of other people on a ramp. The waits and delays are more often then not caused by people who can not back their trailer down the ramp and/or can not load their boat quickly/properly.....making this entire side discussion almost moot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

funkyfisher said:


> I really enjoy this site and never post negative things on here, but I can't help myself this time. A month ago I bought a new boat. I was at Mosquito Lake today with my wife and kids. I was getting ready to leave and had pulled my boat into the ramp. The marina was pretty busy due to the bass tournament so I tied up the boat in both the front and back and had my wife stay there as I went to get my truck. As I was going to get my truck I admired the nice new Lund that was right next to me at the ramp getting ready to pull out. Well, as I was getting my truck, the "very considerate gentleman" in the new Lund apparently was having trouble maneuvering his boat and slammed into the side of my boat, which resulted in a huge dent, a nice long scratch down the side of the boat, as well as ripping off a nice section of my decal. This happened while my wife was standing there with my boat. Now I understand accidents happen and that is fine, but this guy knew he hit my boat. As my wife tried to say something the guy just jumped in his truck and flew out of the ramp and rushed out of the park before I was able to get to the ramp. He didn't even bother tying down his boat. So with any luck this nice gentleman is a member on this site and will see this post. If not hopefully I can cross paths with him at some point because I fish that lake quite often. I have a pretty good memory and will vividly remember his nice new white and silver 1875 Lund, along with the white truck with PA plates. I'm also pretty good with faces. I don't like conflict, but now I get the liberty of paying for his ignorance because he wasn't man enough to wait for me and address what happened. Thanks again Mr. Considerate Gentleman!!


That just makes me sick! Have had taillights broken off in the ramp parking lot! Could be same people!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

berkshirepresident said:


> And when you're at a facility that does NOT have a courtesy ramp.......
> 
> And when the facility does not have a courtesy ramp AND there is a boat or two in front of you at the end of the dock.......
> 
> ...


Sounds like you go out of your way to make it hard on everyone! The only ramp I know of that you cant dock your boat on the outside of the trailerling lane would be the East Ramp at Westbranch. Literally every other ramp allows you to not be in the way if you dock on the outside of the dock. Sounds like you choose to be difficult make others wait on you. Probably a walleye fisherman.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems like y'all need to petition the ODNR for...

1.More ramps
2.Larger courtesy docks
3.Signage explaining procedures


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

all this talk is just noise ,the guy should have stayed and fixed the problem . I,m a old guy some problems but I still put it in/out alone I use the far west ramp. takes about ten min. the that did it most likely has read all this blame bull ****. hope your insureer covers the repair.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CharlieKelly said:


> Shouldn’t have tied your boat down in a trailering lane. Hard lesson to learn but I bet you won’t do it again.





sebringwhiskers said:


> sorry......... i get out and wife takes it back out then picks me up and i trailor it.





crappiedude said:


> I agree, boats should never be tied up in a trailering lane.
> I almost took the anchor system off of my boat trying to maneuver around a boat that was tied up inside a dock lane as I was trying to get my boat on my trailer. After 2 attempts I informed the lady holding the boat that she had to move the boat. When she said she didn't know how then I told her she should be there.
> So many people with boats have no clue how a launch ramp works.
> It's a shame that the OP had damage to his boat. The guy who did it should have at a minimum offered an apology but there is never an excuse to park a boat in a busy launch ramp.
> Simply put a boat shouldn't be in a launch area unless your trailer is in the water.


i don't usually say anything. but let's blame the victim here.

some launches don't have any other place to tie up than the ramp docks.

and you crappiedude should be ashamed. telling a woman she doesn't belong there because she doesn't know how to operate a boat. why didn't you tell the husband not to come back? just what gives you more rights to be there just because she didn't know how to drive the boat. if you couldn't drive your boat on the trailer maybe you should have loaded it with the winch, or you shouldn't have been there. I've been boating for almost 50 yrs and my wife refuses to drive my boats to this day. I'm not the greatest boat operator but in the 50 yrs I've owned a boat I've never had to ask anyone to move. 

so sorry for the rant but i do get upset when self-righteous people blame the wrong person. sorry if i hurt anyone's feelings. that was not my intent.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

CharlieKelly said:


> Sounds like you go out of your way to make it hard on everyone! The only ramp I know of that you cant dock your boat on the outside of the trailerling lane would be the East Ramp at Westbranch. Literally every other ramp allows you to not be in the way if you dock on the outside of the dock. Sounds like you choose to be difficult make others wait on you. Probably a walleye fisherman.


The more you post, the less sense you make.
Not sure what you have against walleye fishermen....but I've spent most of my life fishing for bass.....not that it matters one iota.
And please let this into your thick skull: Not every ramp has a courtesy dock. Those that do may have a full courtesy dock. 
One can NOT always tie up to the end of a dock if someone else is already there.
So please give this stupidity a rest.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess I'll just start parking my car on the middle of the street.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> I agree, boats should never be tied up in a trailering lane.
> I almost took the anchor system off of my boat trying to maneuver around a boat that was tied up inside a dock lane as I was trying to get my boat on my trailer. After 2 attempts I informed the lady holding the boat that she had to move the boat. When she said she didn't know how then I told her she should be there.
> So many people with boats have no clue how a launch ramp works.
> It's a shame that the OP had damage to his boat. The guy who did it should have at a minimum offered an apology but there is never an excuse to park a boat in a busy launch ramp.
> Simply put a boat shouldn't be in a launch area unless your trailer is in the water.


I would have to disagree many times I have been by myself and had to tie off at the boat ramp walk up get my truck back the trailer in if I had another person to drive the boat out to the lake and wait until I got my trailer and it would be okay and as far as the guy hitting his boat that was wrong the guy should have stopped especially with the guy's wife in the boat


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

allwayzfishin said:


> So if I’m by myself and I pull up to the launch, tie off and walk to get my truck/trailer, I’m in the wrong because I’m tied off with the boat unattended?


Right there's nothing else you can do but tie the boat off and go get your trailer


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Guess I'll just start parking my car on the middle of the street.


LOL that's okay I'll go around it it's kind of funny to me that at a boat ramp where you have to get out of the boat to get your trailer to put the boat on. where are you going to leave it are you going to put it in your pocket? Some boat ramps leave you no choice other than to leave it in or close to the Lane


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Hit and run is so wrong in many ways!!! as for docks communicate with others and help where needed this way things flow smoothly! I fish during the week and when there is others I simply ask may I or vice versa get my trailer load and move on! With this heat people tend to have short fuses!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I think people just need to slow their roll and be patient and courteous of others.....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> I'm guessing you never fish alone??? I do often , and HAVE to tie off while I get my truck , I'm in and out fast but ramps ate mostly public ........and most lakes I go to do NOT have a courtesy dock , so not much Choice when solo.....


I fish solo 70% of the time. Some ramps I go to do have a courtesy dock, some do not. Unless the ramp is just dead I have made it a practice to not use a dock in a launching lane, I will tie off to one side or the other of a dock.
It's unfortunate but it only takes a little effort to make ramps go smoothly when the lakes are busy but unfortunately too many people either don't get it or understand what it take.
Sorry but there are just too many people with the "I'm special" syndrome.

I am just amazed by how many people just don't understand how a launch ramp *should* work.



mosquitopat said:


> he shouldn't have to ....it only takes a few minutes to bring your trailer to the ramp. Most docks are long enough to tie up towards the end of the dock.


So you think it okay to block a busy ramp so the only this one person can use it? What about the guy who was about to load his boat when this guy blocked him while he was trying to load?


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

One guy and a boat said:


> How you been sunny. I see you're back on ogf.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Sounds like sunny should have stayed away a little longer!!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

enough said ....we've all made our points. Help one another out and don't be so impatient.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Shad Rap said:


> How are they different?...lol...they all have the same concept...and they're all ramps with docks...you pull in to the outside of the dock and go get your vehicle...if theres no room?..then you wait...even when unloading my boat by myself I'll take the boat around to the outside of the dock, tie off then park the truck...it's called boating etiquette...
> Like said earlier...it's not a problem if you aren't in a hurry...and if you're in a hurry, make plans to have some time before coming to the dock.


Most local lakes have 1 dock with ramp on both sides and no courtesy dock........


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> and you crappiedude should be ashamed. telling a woman she doesn't belong there because she doesn't know how to operate a boat.


If someone is in a boat, in a launching lane and tied off when there is a courtesy dock not 25' away off the side where she should have been tied up while her husband got the truck. I wouldn't have hit that dock twice trying to maneuver around their boat without hitting it. She knew she was in the way. On my third attempt to load my boat without hitting her I made the comment. Not that it matters but there were 5 other trucks with boats either launching or loading in front of her husbands truck. The ramp was at a total stand still. 
Trust me my comments were much nicer than some of the comments she got. Especially since there was a 2' x 4' sign on the ramp the said "Do Not Block Boat Lanes" followed by "No Boats unless Trailer Is In The Water". They obviously ignore the sign...maybe she couldn't read?

Again if you have no clue...stay out of the launch area and all these accidents go away


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

berkshirepresident said:


> The more you post, the less sense you make.
> Not sure what you have against walleye fishermen....but I've spent most of my life fishing for bass.....not that it matters one iota.
> And please let this into your thick skull: Not every ramp has a courtesy dock. Those that do may have a full courtesy dock.
> One can NOT always tie up to the end of a dock if someone else is already there.
> So please give this stupidity a rest.


Again everything is not always about you. This whole situation deals with Mosquito, Main Ramp. One of the easiest and best public ramps in Northeast Ohio. Yet here you are, whining about other ramps and taking a victim mentality, woe was you, when clearly, Mosquito has plenty of dock space to NOT be in the trailerling lane.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread is almost as good as just sitting at the launch ramp watching the chaos unfold.

To the OP:
I am sorry that somebody did a hit/run on your boat. There is no excuse for that. 

In this day and age, I am amazed that a technological solution hasn't been developed to place a designated "load time" at the ramp on your phone to reserve your spot. Someone could make millions!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

One guy and a boat said:


> don't want to be that rude guy!
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk





Uglystix said:


> View attachment 367353


Sometimes, you just have to be the "Rude Dude"! Esp. if it's someone who "cuts in front" of people doing it "properly". Launch ramp etiquette is published Many Places and just because it's a "new boater"(as it IS in many cases) is NO excuse for rudeness! They are the same ones who back up the boat on the ramp, get out and start loading it from the truck, totally oblivious to the prep-lane! 
The WB docks at the east ramp are long enough(as many of the Erie ramp docks are) to "serve" as "courtesy docks" if you tie up as near to the end, or the other side to get your trailer! And op mentioned Pa plates, where I think the plates used to say(as do signs on the tp there), "You have A Friend In Pennsyvania"!! Having driven through and observed lots of those good "Friends"(with perhaps the most "aggressive/inconsiderate" drivers I've encountered anywhere), "I don't have Any "friends" there!(Qualifier, perhaps with Chaunc and a couple other OGF exceptions!)


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I fish solo 70% of the time. Some ramps I go to do have a courtesy dock, some do not. Unless the ramp is just dead I have made it a practice to not use a dock in a launching lane, I will tie off to one side or the other of a dock.
> It's unfortunate but it only takes a little effort to make ramps go smoothly when the lakes are busy but unfortunately too many people either don't get it or understand what it take.
> Sorry but there are just too many people with the "I'm special" syndrome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Unfortunately what happened is a reflection of what a big portion of our society has become..


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

CharlieKelly said:


> Again everything is not always about you. This whole situation deals with Mosquito, Main Ramp. One of the easiest and best public ramps in Northeast Ohio. Yet here you are, whining about other ramps and taking a victim mentality, woe was you, when clearly, Mosquito has plenty of dock space to NOT be in the trailerling lane.


At NO POINT did you qualify your OPINION to only Mosquito.
I'm done talking to you and the one other wall on this thread. There is no benefit to anyone in doing so.
Tight lines to all, regardless.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

This is Tappan Lake launch.If the end and outside of ramp piers are full then one has to drive around to courtesy docks ,as shown in picture with red arrow.But others need to understand if one is fishing by himself this may take 5 to 10 minutes because it is a little walk if your getting a little older.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

juggerman said:


> This is Tappan Lake launch.If the end and outside of ramp piers are full then one has to drive around to courtesy docks ,as shown in picture with red arrow.But others need to understand if one is fishing by himself this may take 5 to 10 minutes because it is a little walk if your getting a little older.
> View attachment 367459
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


A place that $$$ they spent for "upgrade".the ramp there yet actually gained nothing and took out the bathrooms to boot!!!!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

ranger487 said:


> I’ve been saying for awhile its a shame Mosquioto only has one good launching area the other 2 are not that great. I launched at the ramp on the East side across from state park the other day and its very shallow needs dredged out. They really need to fix the causeway ramp to at least 3 or 4 lanes and make the one I launched out of 2 good lanes that lake had gotten so popular they need to make it better for people


I agree, for the size and popularity of Mosquito the ramp options are limited. For that reason I refuse to fish there on weekends since I retired. Broke that rule one time last summer and ran into a bass tournament that turned the ramp I used into gridlock for a half an hour. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Wow! Five pages of who's right and it turns into everyone is wrong.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DBV said:


> Who cares where the boat was tied? So, many people post and always think they are right. Where the boat was tied has nothing to with a hit and run and we don’t need lectured by know it alls. Amazing, anymore, how someone posts and you have all these know it alls, saying you did this or that, which was not the point of the OP. Give me a break!
> 
> The point was the guy hit and ran. You never, ever do that to anyone! Does not matter where the boat was tied. It is the principal and the indecency of the low life that would even hit and run. Stop the lecturing and be on the look out for this loser!


Well said.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Holy moly, I know this is about mosquito. Which I never fish. But at the salt fork ramp I use there is no courtesy dock...no tying off at the end either. Also nowhere to beach your boat, unless you want to destroy it. So, having using only this kind kind of ramp...I'm awfully confused on how a courtesy dock would work if your by yourself. Wouldn't parking the boat at the courtesy dock...then getting my trailer...backing it in and then walking back over to boat take just as much time as tying off and getting the trailer? I get that if that's the protocol and I'm cutting people that would be crappy. I'm just trying to see the logic in it.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nevermind I googled the ramp I get it. Still ramp etiquette is not law. I would still follow it, however the hit and run is breaking the law.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Tied off in ramp, 
Bad luck your boat got hit, and just as bad guy took off. 
Classic example of two wrongs don’t make a right. 
Do not block or impede the ramp and you aren’t in the position for something to happen as others are trying to get around you. There is a reason it is named the courtesy dock


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I cant even count how many times someone was tied up in the wrong place at mosquito that I had to go around to get to load up The boat that doesnt mean I can ram there boat and its ok


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone happen to know what club or organization put the tourney on Saturday? Just curious how they did....Sorry about your boat....


----------



## CharlieKelly (Jun 18, 2019)

Hatchetman said:


> Does anyone happen to know what club or organization put the tourney on Saturday? Just curious how they did....Sorry about your boat....


Ohio Bass Federation.

26 lbs won the 2 day tourney. Not too many limits caught for the 83 teams. Tough fishin’... Even worse when people don’t how to use the boat ramp.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

The guy was at mosquito state park not west branch or any other hypothetical what if lake. Conditions and facilities of that launch are the variables in play. 
for those of you that tie up in the ramp why do you think it’s the only spot open? Everyone else is tied off at courtesy dock, beached, or end of ramp in order to keep the lane open while waiting
Also, I have fished by myself for 30 years, and do not park or leave my boat in ramp
Yes it takes a minute longer by yourself to move the boat and tie off or beach it and walk back over to vehicle but people understand that.
I would rather be behind a guy by himself than four people holding a boat in the ramp. We all see it everyday. No one thinks they are the moron, but if you are deliberately impeding the ramp when not necessary . You are that guy


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it doesn't really matter that he was tied up to the ramp dock. the guy that hit him was in the wrong. i had a truck park in a no parking spot on the end of the aisle. there were parking spots he could have used. i backed into him. so who was at fault? i waited for him to return and gave him my ins information. i was at fault because he was parked. the guy should have manned up and taken his dose of salt.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Most of you guys make good points, some of you guys talk like the offenders.
Before i go further, i'm very sorry about your new boat, that sucks, but it comes back to what these guys are arguing about. Alot of these people just believe they're so much smarter than the rest of us. If one refuses to use the courtesy dock or other means of securing they're boat for loading, they're an ass, no different than a hit and runner. No respect for all the "morons" around them.
This thread is the reason i refuse to fish week ends and holidays. Too many rookies and self righteous vets.
I'll bet when the perp got together with his pals, he bragged about his escape, but not the ramp abusers, they haven't even realized that they are arrogant fools.


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

Pool tables in bars and boat ramps, I'd put a set of boxing gloves beside them to settle disputes but there's already enough fighting going on around them to waste a good set of gloves.

This thread is a perfect example.

News Flash!!!!
The universe doesn't revolve around you. Perhaps some people either aren't as smart as you or don't even understand they are doing something they shouldn't be.

Op,
Sorry to hear you had someone run your over but that's public boat ramps anymore.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> it doesn't really matter that he was tied up to the ramp dock. the guy that hit him was in the wrong.


I don't think anyone on here disputes that and NO ONE is arguing that it was okay to hit him. I also doubt that the guy who hit him did it intentionally. 
BUT if you're going to decide to park in a boat lane then don't cry about it later if something happens. IMO the OP created the situation.

I'm sure it was due to ignorance and it wasn't that he was intentionally trying to create problems but saying the guy was having trouble controlling his boat tells me the OP didn't give that guy enough room to load his boat. I just don't see that ALL the blame is on the guy who hit him. 
I bet the OP starts using the courtesy dock now....even if it's busy.

Sometimes life's lessons come with a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

CharlieKelly said:


> Ohio Bass Federation.
> 
> 26 lbs won the 2 day tourney. Not too many limits caught for the 83 teams. Tough fishin’... Even worse when people don’t how to use the boat ramp.



Thanks....Appreciate it


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Personally I've never ran into any boat ramp situation other than a short delay due to many people using it at the same time and inexperienced bost ramp guys.

Never really considered it an issue other than a slight delay. If you're gonna fish on the weekends,expect a longer delay.

Sure,we get aggravated dealing with ramp noobs and people that aren't courteous or dont know the "rules". But I'm not gonna get worked up at some lady holding her mans boat by the ropes while he gets his truck.

You guys think its gonna get better as the population grows but water recreational resources dont? Best learn a little more patience or....... I don't know,always be mad.

See ya at the ramp!


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't believe it's not locked!


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> I agree, boats should never be tied up in a trailering lane.
> I almost took the anchor system off of my boat trying to maneuver around a boat that was tied up inside a dock lane as I was trying to get my boat on my trailer. After 2 attempts I informed the lady holding the boat that she had to move the boat. When she said she didn't know how then I told her she should be there.
> So many people with boats have no clue how a launch ramp works.
> It's a shame that the OP had damage to his boat. The guy who did it should have at a minimum offered an apology but there is never an excuse to park a boat in a busy launch ramp.
> Simply put a boat shouldn't be in a launch area unless your trailer is in the water.


that makes no sense if you are fishing by your self what would you suggest you do with your boat while you go to get your truck, not to many have a separate tie up dock , and so many people have no clue how to put a boat on a trailer, or back into a ramp.


----------



## JCsHOOK (Apr 18, 2004)

It's the responsibility in this country that pisses me off the most.


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

So 83 teams at mosquito for 2 day tournament plus other recreational boaters n fisher people? Can’t imagine that traffic . Must be some kinda $ involved . Surprising anybody could catch anything. Bet funkyfisher is sorry he ever posted this. Gets his boat damaged and gets abuse from members as well.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

GRW said:


> So 83 teams at mosquito for 2 day tournament plus other recreational boaters n fisher people? Can’t imagine that traffic . Must be some kinda $ involved . Surprising anybody could catch anything. Bet funkyfisher is sorry he ever posted this. Gets his boat damaged and gets abuse from members as well.


I know right I understand etiquette I also try to look at things objectively first of all what I know is this I'm not going 2 RAM another man's boat especially when there's a woman in the boat all these comments no one was concerned that perhaps the woman could have been injured it's wonderful to see such compassion ❤ and everyone's consideration. For someone else's property that they worked hard to obtain hey just saying but that's me


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

CDUCK said:


> that makes no sense if you are fishing by your self *what would you suggest you do with your boat while you go to get your truck,* not to many have a separate tie up dock , and so many people have no clue how to put a boat on a trailer, or back into a ramp.


So you think people should be able to tie up all over the docks and block the ramp? What about the people who are loading and unloading. Shouldn't the lanes be open so they can maneuver the boat on and off their trailers?
Even the OP commented the guy who hit him had a hard time just moving his boat around. 
The ramps aren't supposed to be an obstacle course.
It's becoming even more clear to me how this happened. 

So to answer you question....
For me, I either tie up to the courtesy dock, tie up to the outside of the dock where there isn't a lane or I tie up off to the side of the ramp altogether. Then I go park my truck or go get my truck. It's really no big deal.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

crappiedude said:


> So you think people should be able to tie up all over the docks and block the ramp? What about the people who are loading and unloading. Shouldn't the lanes be open so they can maneuver the boat on and off their trailers?
> Even the OP commented the guy who hit him had a hard time just moving his boat around.
> The ramps aren't supposed to be an obstacle course.
> It's becoming even more clear to me how this happened.
> ...


stirring the pot lol Its no big deal to wait a couple extra minutes either I agree with you 100 percent But sometimes when I get to the ramp there is no one there and once I get out its grand central station the easiest solution is have a ramp for unloading and a ramp down from it for loading But I'm so old now I don't know if I'm coming or going and the ramp a Obstacle course! have you seen me back up on the ramp Most times I look like a NFL running back avoiding getting tackled lmao hope this made you chuckle


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

bbsoup said:


> If this is the only ramp at your lake, of course you must tie up in the lane. My home lake does not have a ramp with this configuration. Otherwise, drive 20 minutes around to another ramp. Seriously. Unless it is winter and there is little to no chance of obstructing others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there. I usually fish alone (about 40 years) and try to avoid the ramps at the busy times, but sometimes you do not have an option. I can get in and out very quickly just because i've done it thousands of times. It really depends on the ramp and the crowd and if you have a courtesy dock or not. I've anchored mine out and tied off to a tree before.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

GRW said:


> So 83 teams at mosquito for 2 day tournament plus other recreational boaters n fisher people? Can’t imagine that traffic . Must be some kinda $ involved . Surprising anybody could catch anything. Bet funkyfisher is sorry he ever posted this. Gets his boat damaged and gets abuse from members as well.


Sounds to me like the lake should've been avoided then...a madhouse.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Sell your boats and stay home! Or, keep them and calm down! I wish I had problems like THESE! Haha


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

OK I’m gonna start reading at #1 and see if I can figure this out.... I might be back


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> it’s perfectly ok to hit and damage my boat while I’m getting my truck


I think I've read all these posts and I can't remember seeing anywhere or anything from anyone who said it's okay to hit someone's boat.
I doubt the accident was done on purpose.
I do see though how someone who is tied up to an inside dock blocking a ramp puts their boat in a position to be hit by another boat. There was a courtesy dock available and because it was busy the OP choose to put his boat in the way.

You mentioned Wellman Ramp at CC...that has to be the absolute worse ramp in Ohio. In the rare times that I make it to CC I avoid that ramp even during mid week trips or during the off season. I drive farther than need be when I go to CC just to go to any other ramp.
Surely if you've used that Wellman Ramp even just a few times you can understand that some people create their own problems and then don't understand what they've done wrong.


----------

